# Marley Doodles



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a cockapoo from Marley Doodles in Gloucester?


----------



## NicolaG (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes! We got our girl Lola from Thirza in April 2010. A two hundred mile round trip in the pouring rain. We recommend her to everyone - perfect puppies!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you Nicola! We are on the waiting list and hope our pup will be born any day soon. We know one of Thirza's previous litter and he is a gorgeous dog! it feels like a long wait and will be a long drive for us too- the whole family is so excited!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck with your pup, let us meet him/her as and when x


----------



## NicolaG (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi! So excited for you! Are you going to visit before you bring your puppy home? We did and that wait is even longer!!
I've been reading your other post about colour and temperament. My Lola is chocolate brown with a splat of white on her chest and on the tips of her paws. She is so good natured (she has to be. Our 7 year old treats her like a human sister) and wouldn't know how to bite someone even if it came with a set of instructions!! She's our first ever dog (ie we were clueless!) and you hear so many horror stories about dog breeders/farms but Thirza was really lovely and helpful. Lola has been a dream dog - easy to train, she only ever weed indoors the day we brought her home. Day two she was going outside. Within a week she had stopped barking when we left her alone including through the night. She still gets excited to see people but people always stop and comment on her and ALWAYS have to stroke her - I hope you're ready for that!!
Can't wait to see pictures of your new pup and hope you post lots of info
Nic xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh that is lovely to read .... seems like you have made a good choice dave the dog, tell us what you are wanting ie colour, *** from the expected litter.. so exciting


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you Nic. That's great to read. We we dont really have strong views on either gender or colour. We would prefer a chocolate or light boy- but very happy to wait and see what arrives! Thirza has been very helpful.
Meg xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

i have not purchased from thirza chapman but she has purchased dogs from me and she is a lovely genuine lady janice x


----------



## rainbow47 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Puppies from Marley Doodles in Gloucestershire*

Yes, we have a wonderful Cockapoo from Marley Doodles. We got him in April last year and couldn't ask for a more wonderful dog. I never expected him to be so loving and happy all the time. We think we met his brother from the same litter today when we were at the Essex Dog Day. Amazing!
Anyway, we highly recommend Marley Doodles. We have the best dog ever!


----------



## rainbow47 (Aug 28, 2011)

NicolaG: our Teddy must be Lola's brother! He is black all over and was one of eight (three girls, five boys). We are in Essex, so it was a long journey for us too, and it's the first time we've had a dog. He has changed our lives so much!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

We will be collecting our new puppy from Marley Doodles on the 7th September. It has felt like a long search and wait and we are so excited! I was hoping for a dog called Dave but the children have over-ruled and he is called Benji. Just 8 more sleeps!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Great to hear you haven't got long to wait until you collect your new puppy.

Had to laugh at the name because if we had a boy dog my hubbie was adamant it would be called Dave  A friend of ours has a cat called Derek which we think is kind of cool! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad you haven't got long to wait, it is such an exciting time. 

I read a story about a bloke who always wanted a pet called Dave. His family rescued some ex battery hens and one particular one was virtually bare of feathers, they called him 'Naked Dave' even though it was a girl! The poor chook made a great recovery and I believe is no longer naked! 

Look forward to hearing more about your puppy.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

NicolaG said:


> Yes! We got our girl Lola from Thirza in April 2010. A two hundred mile round trip in the pouring rain. We recommend her to everyone - perfect puppies!


Can you give me their web site please?
Tried googling it but no joy


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Debi, here's the link to Thirza's site. 
http://www.marleycockapoos.co.uk/

My Oakley is Benji's brother & he is an absolutely wonderful dog


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Debi, just to let you know we also have one of Marley Doodles pups, Wynny who is half sister to Benji and Oakley, well worth the 7 hour round trip. Good luck.

Donna


----------



## Lisa Hackney (May 1, 2014)

*Poppy our new cockapoo puppy from marley doodles gloucester*

We are collecting our 8 week old apricot girl cockapoo named poppy from marley doodles in gloucester next week! We have visited her once and are very excited about picking her up. We have friends who bought a brown cockapoo from marley doodles last month and they are overjoyed with him. Definately recommend this experienced breeder.


----------



## Lisa Hackney (May 1, 2014)

*Poppy our new cockapoo puppy from marley doodles gloucester*

She has a wonderful blend of apricots and creams with lovely white marks to her face chest and feet.Just beautiful.Our dream dog.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Another Marley poo! 

Welcome poppy and family!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a dote!


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

We are getting one of Poppy's brothers, Stanley! And another of the litter is going to lisaj who is also on here, Doris. We had a labradoodle from Thirza previously who was a truly fantastically good natured dog.


----------

